
Don't Hire the Best - mmozuras
https://codingfearlessly.com/dont-hire-the-best
======
mswen
The author makes some really good points about the complexity of the often
stated goal "hiring the best." Shifting the focus toward what would it take to
close the gap between candidate's current state and what the company sees as
the needed role and contribution.

I think it is always useful to shift focus and ask questions in a different
manner or from a new frame of reference. Here are a couple that I think about.

Can we build an organization that has training, processes and tooling that
help average candidates perform in a demonstrably superior manner?

Can we find/develop leaders that are so good at leading and developing people
that they can take a team made up of mostly C and D players, inspire, develop
and forge them into a team that performs at A level even though the
individuals making up the team seem less impressive on an individual basis?

Can we get really good at judging potential?

